
It’s pointless to work long hours so why do it? - mikhailfranco
https://www.ft.com/content/014b7266-c9a8-11e9-af46-b09e8bfe60c0
======
mikhailfranco
The difference between bids and projects:

 _The good thing about a death march, is that the survivors get to die
building a railway._

